# Surge Tutorial & Negotiate Price



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm in the process of creating a set of videos to help drivers negotiate price, via Surge, and understand their options. Here's the first in a planned set. Hope you all enjoy and get on the road to earn more.

Here's the original UP thread that help spark this:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/surge-tutorial.19870/

Its a little long.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> I'm in the process of creating a set of videos to help drivers negotiate price, via Surge, and understand their options. Here's the first in a planned set. Hope you all enjoy and get on the road to earn more.
> 
> Here's the original UP thread that help spark this:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/surge-tutorial.19870/
> ...


Video not working.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Video not working.


You can't view from the thread. Click on the text to be taken to YT or view from app. I disabled the embedded viewing.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

#4 is available now.

Uber Surge Pricing Tutorial (Part 4)...Action:


----------



## ddcash (Jul 22, 2015)

I have a question:
So how does this affect cancellation rate? I understand this essentially bypasses the acceptance rate issue, but what about cancellation? Also, is there any evidence that ratings are affected by Uber themselves based on things such as acceptance and cancellation rates? I ask because I'm a noob and I took a couple hits on ratings this week and kinda need this endeavor to work for at least a little while. From what I've read people mark lower ratings typically when they hit surge pricing. Do you have any suggestions for this in this regard? I'm eager to try this, but don't want to get snowed so early on. Great tutorial! Thanks!!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I suspect CSR's can tamper with ratings too.


----------



## ddcash (Jul 22, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I suspect CSR's can tamper with ratings too.


I saw that post where a rep basically threatened the driver for contesting a bad rating. That is really low class.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

ddcash said:


> I have a question:
> So how does this affect cancellation rate? I understand this essentially bypasses the acceptance rate issue, but what about cancellation? Also, is there any evidence that ratings are affected by Uber themselves based on things such as acceptance and cancellation rates? I ask because I'm a noob and I took a couple hits on ratings this week and kinda need this endeavor to work for at least a little while. From what I've read people mark lower ratings typically when they hit surge pricing. Do you have any suggestions for this in this regard? I'm eager to try this, but don't want to get snowed so early on. Great tutorial! Thanks!!


Uber does not tell us what cancelation rate we must maintain. Lately the only thing they have been doing is deactivating drivers for 12-48 hrs for canceling too much. However like I said they never tell drivers how much is too much.

My rating has never taken a hit from giving Surge rides. Uber says it adjust the way Surge ratings are weighted, but as usual they've never said specifically how.

If you're a little concerned about cancellations for price, send a simple email asking if it is OK to cancel rides that you feel are not priced adequately to run your business. Do not fear Uber. I was in that same position before.

BTW what is rating? Do not stress about your rating. Anything between 5-4.7 is solid. Mines been at 4.85 forever.


----------



## ddcash (Jul 22, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> Uber does not tell us what cancelation rate we must maintain. Lately the only thing they have been doing is deactivating drivers for 12-48 hrs for canceling too much. However like I said they never tell drivers how much is too much.
> 
> My rating has never taken a hit from giving Surge rides. Uber says it adjust the way Surge ratings are weighted, but as usual they've never said specifically how.
> 
> ...


I'm really new so I'm not going to stress about rating too much yet (4.58 at 22 rides) but will just give good service and hope for the best. Glad to hear that though...


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

ddcash said:


> I'm really new so I'm not going to stress about rating too much yet (4.58 at 22 rides) but will just give good service and hope for the best. Glad to hear that though...


That low of a rating and being new is typical. Low ratings are weighted heavily your first 50-100 rides.

Like you said just focus on giving good rides, a clean car, and your average will improve.


----------



## ddcash (Jul 22, 2015)

ok so just saw this post:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/crack-down-on-cancellations.28745/

Sounds to me like Uber wants to have their cake and eat it too - on our dime. Nothing doing.

I'm gonna take a peak at the Lyft forum... lol


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

ddcash said:


> ok so just saw this post:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/crack-down-on-cancellations.28745/
> 
> Sounds to me like Uber wants to have their cake and eat it too - on our dime. Nothing doing.
> ...


Yeah its something to worry about if you drive in Chicago. The manager or robot deactivation system must really have it out for drivers.


----------



## ddcash (Jul 22, 2015)

So you think just Chicago right now?


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

ddcash said:


> So you think just Chicago right now?


Seems like it. Maybe they're testing something or like I said, the manager there is being a real ******-bag.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm sorry but this is nothing but trash. I've been deactivated for ignoring too many requests. This is a fast track to deactivation. Uber is a former shell of itself, at least for the drivers. "Work smarter not harder" "learn your city" "negotiate price".... It's all BS, raise the damn rates.


----------

